# Skink ID halls gap!



## NickGeee (Mar 10, 2014)

This thing climbed up my dads hand when he put it against a large boulder on a walk called the "venus Baths" in the Grampians.
it looks like a garden skink without any bands.


----------



## eipper (Mar 10, 2014)

juv Lampropholis guichenoti....you can see the faint start of the vertebral stripe


----------

